# Поздравлялки для Drongo!)



## iolka

*Drongo*, *Поздравляю тебя с окончанием обучения!:yess::dance2: *








Надеюсь мы и дальше будем продолжать сотрудничество. Желаю удачи!:victory:​


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Drongo

Ууууу!!!! :yahoo: Спасибо ребята за поздравления и пожелания. Как все студенты после окончания, отдохну вволю, наконец-то. :dance2: Ура! )))) Оооо, я уже Практикант. Спасибо! :good2:


----------



## iolka

сильно не отрывайся, ты нам нужен)


----------



## Drongo

Да куда ж я денусь, вернусь, вернее не сильно и оторвусь, просто несколько недель буду появляться в Сети не надолго и после 16:00 по Москве.


----------



## Mila

Поздравляю! :victory:


----------



## thyrex

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям всей честной компании.
На просторах Рунета (и VN в частности) появилась еще одна звезда борьбы с вирусами.
Главное - не сильно "звездиться".
Удачи!!!


----------



## Sergei

*Drongo*, Поздравляю с окончанием


----------



## Alex56

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям.
Молодец!


----------



## Drongo

*Ludmila*, *thyrex*, *Sergei*, *Alex56*, Спасибо за поздравления, ребята. :friends:


thyrex написал(а):


> На просторах Рунета (и VN в частности) появилась еще одна звезда борьбы с вирусами


Нууу, прям засмущал... :blush: Боюсь до класса *Профи*, мне. ой как далеко, во всяком случае уверен, не сразу.


thyrex написал(а):


> Главное - не сильно "звездиться".


Этого у меня нет.


----------



## iskander-k

*Drongo*, 

Поздравляю !!! 

С окончанием обучения. И получением "диплома практиканта" .


----------



## Drongo

*iskander-k*, Спасибо Дружище! :friends:

_Добавлено через 21 минуту 16 секунд_
Зацените мой статус бар.


----------



## iskander-k

Drongo написал(а):


> Зацените мой статус бар



:yes3::victory:


----------



## Drongo

В принципе его могут взять все желающие. У меня ещё есть две штуки.


----------



## iskander-k

Drongo написал(а):


> В принципе его могут взять все желающие. У меня ещё есть две штуки.


А две на всех - хватит ?


----------



## Drongo

Drongo написал(а):


> В принципе *его* могут взять все желающие


*его* - это значит этот :victory::






А этот у меня запасной, чтобы не повторяться -




- я же уже *Мастер*

Ну и персональный  -






Ты же знаешь, какой статус у меня там. ))) Просто люблю я эту фразу. )))


----------



## Laperuz

*Drongo*,поздравляю!!!:victory:


----------



## Drongo

*Laperuz*, Благодарю.


----------



## Влачер

*Drongo*, примите мои поздравления:yess:, дело, которое постигли, хорошее и нужное. а то вирусы наглеют с каждым днём:mda:.Полку хелперов прибыло, а это здорово!!:victory: Правда сам на хелперство не претендую, знания не из этой области:unknw:
P.S. На вирусинфо вы или не вы?


----------



## Drongo

*Влачер*, За поздравления спасибо. :friends: Дело хелперства пока что не постиг как профи, только чуть-чуть, приоткрыл завесу в этой области. Опыта набираюсь. :good2: Сейчас главное провести несколько успешных лечений, чтобы почувствовать вкус победы и перестать сомневаться в себе.


Влачер написал(а):


> Правда сам на хелперство не претендую


Почему? Обучились бы.


Влачер написал(а):


> P.S. На вирусинфо вы или не вы?


Нет, просто ники похожие.


----------



## Влачер

Drongo написал(а):


> Почему? Обучились бы.


Честно сказать, червячок желания слегка гложет Это частично после того, как впервые в лапы к Pili попал:sarcastic: Но я ни в винде, ни в железе ни бум-бум. В языках программирования тоже не шарю.:blush: Английский- на уровне 4 курса института- чтото понимаю, а сказать не могу (как собака Павлова) Хотя коечто из отрывочных антивирусных познаний смог применить, девушке помог:victoryхоть и не до конца:mda. На работе практически всю сетку на авиру сагитировал:dance2:


Drongo написал(а):


> Нет, просто ники похожие.


 Здорово, какой популярный ник!!!


----------



## Drongo

Влачер написал(а):


> Английский- на уровне 4 курса института- чтото понимаю, а сказать не могу


Так в Интернете и не нужно говорить, а понимание языка, уже не мало.


Влачер написал(а):


> Но я ни в винде, ни в железе ни бум-бум.


Всё приходит постепенно, и как раз отличный повод немного освоить Windows, пусть и не совсем обычным способом.


----------



## Влачер

Drongo написал(а):


> Так в Интернете и не нужно говорить, а понимание языка, уже не мало.


Ну в принципе в техподдержку авиры приходилось по тарабарски писать


Drongo написал(а):


> Всё приходит постепенно, и как раз отличный повод немного освоить Windows, пусть и не совсем обычным способом.


Так язык то программирования наверно надо знатьхоть какой нить?
А вообще с чего хоть начинать то надо? заявку на обучение пока стесняюсь подавать:unknw:


----------



## Drongo

*Drongo*, Поздравляю тебя, теперь ты консультант!!! :good2: :victory::dance3:


----------



## iolka

пока писала, ты уже поздравился:tease:


----------



## Drongo

*iolka*, Всё равно спасибо. :friends: :drinks: :crazy_pilot::girl_witch::good2: Пусть в одной теме меня поздравляют. )))) Расти буду. )))) :victory:


----------

